# Volt Chief Engineer: Electric Car Is On Schedule



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Numerous issues remain including figuring out how the car will handle the batteries' weight, dissipate their heat and mechanically transfer their power to the wheels. 

More...


----------

